# Bach Rescue Rememdy Anyone ever try it? For my cat



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am thinking of buying Bach Rescue Remedy for one of my cats. He is skittish...has been for many years now, and he stresses easily. I was wondering if anyone had ever used it and what you though of it. The cat Pichu I want to use it on stresses out and urinates every time there is change in the house. Something as little as changing the sheets on my son's bed causes him to freak out and hide for hours and then when he does come out he urinates or sprays on the sheets! It drives me nuts but we love him and try to do our best to keep his schedule the same and his stress level down. I read online that Rescue Remedy may help him. thoughts on this?


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Lots of folks on the Siberian Cat forum have tried and love it and swear by it! We have used Filidae (?) during the integration between kitties and works great as well! I would try both! I think you only can gain from it! Tanya


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks. I am a skeptic on a lot of things, but honestly I have changed litter, food, and everything to try to see if he didn't like something. Did vet check for any health problems and nothing. I can only guess that stress is causing the issues, and heck for $12-$15 I guess it won't hurt to try. I will head over the the Siberian Cat forum and see what I can find.


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

I travel with a bottle in my pet 1st aid kit. I have a paperback on the Bach Flower's and have always felt any plant based aids like this aren't going to make them sick and if it helps great.

I had a sr. cat who overnight became very nervous. It started being seasonal My vet thought kitty hormones would help. When we started it was once a week and wow! A couple of years later I went to twice a week and it made all the difference for her.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

You might want to bear in mind that there is a whole range of bach flower remedies - and rescue remedy may not be the most appropriate for your cat. You might want to do a little research. I believe there is additional info in the Health Section.


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

I have put rescue remedy in my animals water...I also put it directly on the dogs food...and on treats. 

I have a rescue collie that is desperately afraid of wind and doesn't want to go potty when it's windy...I live in NE Ohio right on Lake Erie so the winds are terribly strong...

I don't know if it's in my mind or not, but it seems to sooth her...

You're right...the cost is reasonable and it certainly doesn't hurt.

I know that it's also recommended for humans. Judy


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone I have been reading more about it and the different Bach's formulas and I am going to go ahead and get some Rescue Remedy. I will let everyone know how it goes. The poor thing has been stressed since two years ago when we brought my 2 yr old GSD home. Riley doesn't even ever chase him or anything either. Hmmm maybe just the fact that he is a high energy dog. Whatever it is we need to try to cut down on Pichu's stress level.


----------

